

Ask HN: What Is Your Opinion of the Georgia Tech OMS CS? - jklein11

I am considering Georgia Tech&#x27;s Online Masters in Computer Science. I currently have a bachelor&#x27;s degree in Economics but have been working in IT for the past year since graduation. I think it might be cool to work in academia towards the end of my career and know that a PHD would be necessary. Would the OMS CS help get toward that goal? Is anyone reading this currently enrolled and want to share their experience?
======
jonkiddy
I'm a second year student in the OMSCS program. So far it has been an
excellent experience. I graduated in 2002 with a degree in Computer
Information Systems (basic programming). I feel that this particular program
has begun to plug the holes in my previous education. I've never been this
excited about learning in an academic setting, online or otherwise.

The first graduates of the program will receive their degree at the Fall 2015
semester; so it has yet to be seen how the degree will be perceived by the
general academic community.

If you have questions, there is a very active unofficial community on Google+

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/10890255460754763472...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/108902554607547634726)

------
UmDieWelt
If your goal is to get a PhD you should probably focus on finding some way to
do research style work. Research is a lot different than taking online
courses.

~~~
jonkiddy
Excellent point. The OMSCS program is entirely based on passing 10 courses in
MOOC format. There isn't a research component or a thesis.

